# EI math, calculator



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

Spreadsheet I use myself for last three months. 

Invented especially for EI method (thanks, Barr!). 

http://elkmor.narod.ru/index.html

Must enable macros to do calculations.


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

Let's do it again. 

This spreadsheet helps to measure element's concentration in aquarium over time, using all known factors: fertilizer contents, water change volume, amount of fertilizers used on volume, tap water contents, plants min and max uptake rates.

I'd like to know, if such approximation is correct, and what corrections in calculation I must make. (May be it is a good idea to enter a luxury uptake rates coefficient for some elements?)

How do you think? 

This calculator may help people that want to know elements concentration and still don't want to use test kits. ;-)


----------

